# BBQ Pineapple Pizza Bacon Pockets



## kleenex (Apr 3, 2013)

BBQ Pineapple Pizza Bacon Pockets

Because Pineapples, pizza, and bacon all go together


----------



## Dlovelymarie (Apr 3, 2013)

kleenex said:


> BBQ Pineapple Pizza Bacon Pockets
> 
> Because Pineapples, pizza, and bacon all go together



Omg yes yes cooked pineapple?!?! *eyes roll*


----------



## chopper (Apr 3, 2013)

kleenex said:


> BBQ Pineapple Pizza Bacon Pockets
> 
> Because Pineapples, pizza, and bacon all go together



Looks interesting....and low carb too!  I may have to try this. Thanks.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Apr 18, 2013)

They look tasty...I love how crispy that bacon is


----------



## frenchguycooking (Apr 18, 2013)

Haha 
They look totally delicious, a bit weird for me but yummy


----------



## Kylie1969 (Apr 18, 2013)

K always seems to find weird but tasty looking food for us to look at


----------

